# Frigidaire water inlet leak



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

you've got the part number. replace it.


----------



## legarland (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for that. I was hoping for some input as to why a leak would be caused there. Could it be from a blockage in the line elsewhere in the fridge? Most likely a bad part? Something I could take care on my own?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

you said you had a leak, not that something wasn't working and you had a leak, so its not blocked. unless you are running some super high presure water system, line presure on it own will not be blowing out seals, no matter how much blockage may or may not exist upstream from it.

the leak happened there because its a moving part in contact with the water. maybe your hard water accelerated the failure, but I doubt that its worth it to get a water softener. mainly its: moving parts wear out. replace it.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

legarland said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've got a leak where the water lines connects with my fridge. When the valve is opened water sprays from the leak location that I signified in the picture. There are two pictures of the part that the water line hooks up to. Any help is appreciated.


 where the leak is . Is where the plunger goes back and forth when the coil is actavated . Look like you are going to replace it. The seal inside is bad


----------

